# Smalley Kivlan & onthank Boston Mass



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 18, 2010)

Pic1 Embossed Smalley Kivlan & Onthank Boston Mass on bottom.


----------



## VirginiaDigger (Sep 18, 2010)

bottom


----------



## ajohn (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey ya V.Digger
 Looks like RB# 817 'bout the 3-5 dollar range


----------

